# Recommendations for great person/company I can contract to build custom pigeon lofts?



## NewPigeonEnthusiast (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello! I am a biologist and I study pigeon behavior. I am looking to contract the construction and delivery of four custom-built pigeon rooftop lofts that can easily fit 15 pairs of breeding pigeons in each of them very happily. I live in New York City, so being able to deliver these lofts here is essential.
I am thus looking for great recommendations for people/companies who could build such lofts. Any help for this pigeon-enthusiast would be most appreciated!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you know you are talking about 4 8'x8' buildings to hold that many birds.


----------



## NewPigeonEnthusiast (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes - though I thought they would actually be a bit bigger!
I have a grant to build them, so I am looking to contract a rather large project here.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok. Yes they should be bigger if your going to acount for all the youngsters.


----------



## NewPigeonEnthusiast (Feb 3, 2014)

Shadybug I just sent you a message


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Any reputable contractor should be able to handle the construction. Designing for your needs will be another thing. There's lots of very knowledgeable fanciers in New York who could advise you.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

What breed of pigeons will be occupying the lofts. Do you plan on letting them or youngsters free fly? Differant breeds sometimes use differant loft types.


----------



## NewPigeonEnthusiast (Feb 3, 2014)

Beatlemike - we'll be using the common Columba livia, representative of what we find out in the city. Yes, we would like to have happy little youngsters flying free. Do you have recommendations for the type of loft then we should be building?


----------

